# how to hydroseed



## bigviclbi

hi i am looking for information on hydroseeding. this is going to be my third year and i have had alot of people ask me if i hydroseed new construction. i feel that i lose business to people who can do it and the other things that i do, i.e. pavers, trees, shrubs,sod, etc. it sure doesn't look complicated and i would only do areas of maybe an acre or two. any websites suggestions would be great. thanks!!!!


----------



## PipeGuy

bigviclbi said:


> i feel that i lose business to people who can do it and the other things that i do, i.e. pavers, trees, shrubs,sod, etc.


Are you just losing the hydro-seeding business or are you also losing the other things you do? I've yet to see anyone get rich doing hydro-seeding. Most do it as a break even proposition that compliments some other money making aspect of what they do.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

That's why the mooches on the homesteads are all excited,........"Free hydro!"....."I got hydroed today"........"my lawn man hydroed my wifes......uh"

Bob


----------



## gslawncare

bigviclbi said:


> hi i am looking for information on hydroseeding. this is going to be my third year and i have had alot of people ask me if i hydroseed new construction. i feel that i lose business to people who can do it and the other things that i do, i.e. pavers, trees, shrubs,sod, etc. it sure doesn't look complicated and i would only do areas of maybe an acre or two. any websites suggestions would be great. thanks!!!!


First, the machine is expensive as hell. I was just at a convention and the dude was selling one as big as a friggin trailer for like seven grand$7000. Fill the tank with water, add some insulation looking stuff, shows up bluish-green. Add seed and start shooting. Of course there are calculations to consider. Just like the other guy said though, its usually a way out, becuase the application time is pretty quick, just like watering a lawn with a hose.
The only time ive ever seen it used was for the highway department, there ******************** don't even come in nice. 
for the big jobs, I got one of those rider fertilizer spreaders. My nephews love to ride on it. Just set the opening so the seed covers the bare ground about 6-8 peices per square inch. I always use peat moss as a cover. roll it and call it a day.


----------



## HydroMulchGuy

*The right way to hydro seed.*



bigviclbi said:


> hi i am looking for information on hydroseeding. this is going to be my third year and i have had alot of people ask me if i hydroseed new construction. i feel that i lose business to people who can do it and the other things that i do, i.e. pavers, trees, shrubs,sod, etc. it sure doesn't look complicated and i would only do areas of maybe an acre or two. any websites suggestions would be great. thanks!!!!


Hydro seeding can be as simple or as complex as you want. There are small "jet machines" that can be placed in the back of a pickup, and there are 3300 gallon machines for large commercial and DOT work. It all depends on you market and what you are willing to spend. Anyone who tells you that hydroseeding, rolled mats or magic fairy dust will work in every situation is not being honest. Good soil is a must for any and all planting! Hydroseeding should be done at no less than 1500-2000 lbs/acre. The product can be applied over the seed, or it can be applied with the seed and other additives blended in the tank. Soil contact is a must! The best way to apply it is with a hose. There are certain times where you must use the "tower" to apply the product. There are paper, wood and blend mulches. There are also BFM's (Bonded Fiber Matrix) products for use on areas with steep slopes and more severe conditions. It is a great process and it can save you a lot of time, but as with any process there is a right and a wrong way to do it.
Craig


----------



## 747

*I seen it.*

I've seen them hydroseed a lawn of this old house. Its just like a big spray which looks blueish in color when done. However, Roger Cook the landscapping contractor on This Old House says the soil has to be prepared properly. Its all in the preparation or its not going to grow. :Thumbs: Oh it was a good size machine.


----------



## kstelter

I do hydroseed. It is not a bad gig, but again as a side business as you will not be able to seed all summer long. Soil prep is a must. Again keep in mind that it generally takes a season to truly fill in, so do not sell it as equivalent to sod, but if someone is willing to do a little tlc with it, they can save money vs sodding.


----------



## IHI

FWIW, Im not a landscaping contractor by anymeans but am at enough new construct addresses to see the latest trends in the area. Hydroseeding is becoming almost standard for the new construct market here. I dont know how they bid jobs but if homies are saving $2-3K on their lawn vs sod that's that much more they can put somewhere else.

Truth be told, when I first saw it being applies I was like what the heck is that. You kinda get the cheating "green lawn" initally so the new house blends in better from a distance, but what really surprised me was how quickly the new lawn took and how "lushious" it was within 1-1.5 months of application. I give it a thumbs up from what I have seen thus far, but from what you guys have said what it yousave in initial cost you make up in sweat equity to be sure it takes and flourishes. 

From a business standpoint, even if you break even with hydro seeding but are landing more jobs for other aspects in your feild...it's worth it. I can totally relate to losing jobs that I specialize in due to the fact many contractors/home owners like a one stop shop.


----------



## kenvest

i've never worked it in a residential environment. it'd be interesting to see what kind of seed they're putting out. Rye grass will grow real quick compared to fescue/bermuda and i've had good luck growing it in the back of my truck but the first sign of heat or drought, its gone and it ain't comin back. you can make rye grass look good on anything for a few months, around here anyway.

what kinds of grass are you hydro-seeding


----------



## greenpastureslc

What would be the advantages to this over sodding to a smaller yard. A buddy of mine has done this commercial lots, but the advantage here is obvious. Time saver.


----------



## kenvest

i don't think their would be an advantage over sod other than price.

sod has been nursed from seed to blade by what is hopefully a professional and is already in a nice hardy state. hard to improve on that. just water and go.

anything seeded on site will require the homeowner to properly water, cut and fertilize unitl the seed has bladed. much more risk for error IMHO.


----------



## AintNoFun

there is a decent amount of money to be made in hydroseeding, bfms, etc. we started doing it last year but only on DOT, highway, muni jobs etc and its actually one of our most profitable services....


----------



## start2finish

there is a site called www then(.) hydroseeding (.) org I hope you guys can figure this out, I don't have enough posts to list a url. This site has lots of info as well as a decicated hydroseeding forum.


----------



## i_plant_art

greenpastureslc said:


> What would be the advantages to this over sodding to a smaller yard. A buddy of mine has done this commercial lots, but the advantage here is obvious. Time saver.



not to mention cost its bout half to 2/3 less than sod.

i wne tto MSU for college landscape contracting to be exact and did an internship with a company in PA one summer. always had wanted to hydro but not too popular in the south b/c of the high tems.... seed just dont take too well cept early spring late fall. got to do it for about 4-5 weeks everyday. man what fun i had. and they made a killin off it... COM is only about .01-.03 per sq ft and you could charge bout .12-.18 oer square foot. aint too bad...... to really make $$ at it though you got to work your way up to a big machine i mean the ones that have thier own truck...... dont get a jet machine get an auger machine... ive used the jet type .... pain in the azz they clog ALL the time here are a few sites i have on my comp/


www.finncorp.com
http://www.kincaidequipment.com/mands.html
http://www.bowieindustries.com/default.html --- top of the line equip.
http://www.igin.com/Landscaping/0702hydroseeding.html

hope this gets ya going in the right direction. holla if you need more info


----------



## hydroseeding

*Find a hydroseeder*

Hi. I have a Hydroseeding Contractors Directory (see signature link) if you'd like to find a hydroseed contractor near you. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------

